
Show HN: Multi-Cluster and Multi-Cloud Service Meshes with CNCF's Kuma and Envoy - mikejulietbravo
https://konghq.com/blog/multi-cluster-multi-cloud-service-meshes-with-cncfs-kuma-and-envoy/
======
kh_hk
When Kuma is being deployed in multi-zone mode and a service from one zone
wants to consume a service from another zone, does that mean that the outbound
request will automatically be routed to the correct address of the service
(potentially in a different zone) while still honoring any custom
"TrafficRoute" policies that the mesh administrators may have created in the
meanwhile?

~~~
fosk
Yes. In Kuma the “.mesh” DNS zone will route to either an IP address of a
replica of the service in the same zone, or to the IP address of a Kuma
ingress in another zone for automatic cross-zone connectivity (only if mTLS is
enabled so we can leverage SNI). Any TrafficRoute will be honored, and we can
also apply zone-shifting rules by using the “kuma.io/zone“ tag in a
“TrafficRoute” [1] policy.

[1] - [https://kuma.io/policies](https://kuma.io/policies)

------
bl4ckm0r3
Does Kuma also support VMs in addition to Kubernetes on both DP and CP?

~~~
hisham_hm
Yep, Kuma supports both Kubernetes with native CRDs and auto-injection, as
well as VMs with sidecar data plane proxies. You can configure it via a REST
API or the CLI. In multi-zone it's also possible to mix and match them in a
hybrid service mesh.

------
ramon
How much RAM is needed for Kuma? Interesting project, I have been working with
a Swarm + Traefik scenario maybe I will switch to this :).

~~~
fosk
Not much, the project is very efficient but if you have questions you can
always reach out to the official Slack channel:
[https://kuma.io/community](https://kuma.io/community)

